# Career in fitness advice



## silverback66 (Mar 18, 2015)

So I have been working with my current employer for going on 7 years now. I wouldn't necessarily call it a dead end job, because there is some room for advancement although not a whole lot. It's a physical labor/machine operator type of job and just not what I'd love to do the rest of my life. I have good insurance and benefits. Really can't complain about the job a lot other than that I could be making a little more money..  But I'm sure we all would love a bigger paycheck. 

I am very passionate about fitness, bodybuilding and the diet and nutrition aspect of this world. So I have considered a career as something like a personal trainer or dietitian.. Something along the line of fitness. Possibly even going back to school and getting into sports med or something. 

I'm curious to know if anyone around anasci has any advice or input to the subject. Is it worth a damn to get one of those online personal trainer certificates? Which ones are the most accredited? Is going back to school toward the field of either sports med or dietitian something that you might recommend...? 

Of course I know what I'm asking can only really be based in opinion and experience, since none of you really know "what's best for me" but that's all I'm looking for. Maybe some stories of your own experiences in the field to help sway my thoughts one way or another. 

Thanks guys! Have a powerful day!


----------



## tri-terror (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't know what you make now, or what you hope to earn in the future, but "fitness" is hard to make decent money in.  
Absolutely it can be done and you can live, but personal trainers are not making more than $30k around here and these are dudes that hustle.  Dietician might be ok, but you are goimg to have to get a masters degree and work in a hospital to make anything I would consider livable.

So my personal advice would be to steer clear, unless personal training is your absolute lifelong passion.

Instead, find yourself a career that will pay you well and give you good benefits.   That will enable you to pursue your hobbies and passions as you see fit.

If you like working with or helping people consider nursing.  It's 2 year or bs degree that can earn you over 50k in some markets your first year.   They will eat you up as a man too.  Tons of opportunity for male nurses. 

You mentioned running machines I think?  If you are technically inclined and like working with your hands, consider learning to be a machinist.   A skilled machinist can make very good money.  Along those lines would be a degree in mechanical engineering.   Big bucks.

You like computers or internet stuff at all?  You can get into IT without a degree if you have the right certs, and know what you are doing.  Network administration or security are growing fields that pay around 40 to 45k for an entry level job and rapidly approach 6 figures.

Database engineering is also a highly sought after skill that pays great.  Lots of growth happening with cloud technology also.   You can get started with that with a badic Microsoft certification. 

Don't sell yourself short, figure out something meaningful that will earn you a good living and go after it with the same tenacity as you approach the weights.


----------



## tri-terror (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh, another good option for you might be a physical therapy assistant.  They make $40ish and work with athletes and sports injuries or orthopedic rehab type stuff.


----------



## silverback66 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the input man!! Yeah currently I make around 25k a year. It's not great but for my area it's pretty decent, especially with my great benefits. Those were my exact thoughts on personal training..  Just don't see it being a great income unless I can relocate and build a good clientele. Physical therapy is something I've considered as well or even an assistant. My local technical college offers a pretty good (from my understanding) program for personal trainer assistants. I do enjoy the tech fields! Good with computers and that sort of stuff.. Maybe that would be a decent route. 

Anyway thanks again for the input!!


----------

